# Retrieving my file from my accountant



## nbc (11 May 2004)

Hi
I have had some problems with my accountant and wish to change. 
Is the accountant obliged to hand me back his file on me? I hope to get a new accountant and would assume he would need this information. I have also recently received a bill from him and wonder should I delay paying it until I get the file?
With regards to getting a new accountant has anyone any suggestions the best way to do it? None of my friends use one. 80% of my income is from paye and I have a couple of investment properties. I wonder should I consider doing it myself? Would appreciate any comments.
Regards
nbc


----------



## joesoapy (12 May 2004)

*password*

He is entitledto keep any work/documents prepard by him

But he must return any documets you gave to him and he should always give you copies of any returns/letters he has submitted to Revenue on your behalf

If you are not paying him because you are not happy with the price he charged you, then discuss it with him

If it is a reasonable charge, he will have no problem justifying it

Anything less than €1,000 (incl VAT) for a PAYE worker with a couple of investment properties is not a large amount

For the peace of mind you receive

(Considering accountancy charges can be offset against rental income, this is almost halved)


----------



## nbc (13 May 2004)

*.*

Many thanks,
It's not the cost I have a problem with.There are other issues incl making errors on my return for the last couple of years and not returning calls. What's the best way to find a reputable accountant?
nbc


----------



## joesoapy (13 May 2004)

*password*

A referral from someone else is usually a good way

There are a couple who contribute on a regular basis on here

Maybe contact one of them


----------



## anonimus (28 May 2004)

*Changing You Accountant*

I am changing my accountant and this is not an easy job.
He will not pass any details to the new accountant, He is sending me invoices for work going back five years that he now rekons he didn't get round to billing me for along with a huge shag off bill for the current year which was prepared by the new accountants ( now I have two bill for last years returns. I cannot get details from him of another bussiness I run and am in danger of major fines because I cannot make these returns. I will not give too many details , However if he is not helpful to you now you may be in for some dramatic reaction if you leave ?
You do not have any recourse to any organisation for protection and going to a solicitor as I have done is of no advantage ( the accountant can charge what he likes and give all sorts of paper work to justify his charges)
Also the next accountant will see his charges in your accounts and won't charge you any less.


----------



## oilean (28 May 2004)

*Changing accountant*

First off, I am a practicing accountant

Anonimus, 

if you are having this much trouble with your previous accountant, I would suggest, if you have not tried already to

Contact him and let him know you are very unhappy with the bills you are receiving and the support he is giving to your new accountant?
You may have already tried this or possibly he does not take your calls ( I know this is a favourite response from a lot of accountants)
See what his reply is, you may be able agree on something

If not, you will need your new accountant to understand the situation, as I usually shy away from clients who are having trouble with their previous accountant especially with relation to bills
Your new accountant could write to the old one on a professioanl level

Next , if you are in danger of incurring fines and penalties from Revenue contact them and put your case to them
Revenue can be very understanding (I feel) if they are contacted in advance of problems
Ignoring Revenue is never a good idea, they may go away for a period but they will always come back

Finally, you could contact the institute that the accountant belongs to if you still receive no assisstance


----------



## rainyday (28 May 2004)

*Re: Changing accountant*

Don't the relevant institutes have fairly hard procedures about handing over files when a client is changing accountants?


----------



## anonimus (28 May 2004)

*Accountant*

I have discussed the situation with our new accountant and she has been very helpful but she and my wife have had to spend lots of time getting information together to submit returns. I have been in contact with his institute and they have suggested that the last accountant has broken some rules by not passing information. Communicating with the last accountant is and always has been very difficulty. When my wife contacted his office for an up to date  bill it had increased by € 1000 in one week. This amount has nothing to do with any work we have asked him to do for us as all our financial things are looked after by our new accountant.
When talking to the institute I did not give the name of the accountant as I fear I may bring more trouble on myself as the solicitor has told me I must pay him what he wants as it would cost more than I could afford to fight it. I have been in business for thirty something years and have changed acountants before usually because they have moved or the company has changed but this experience is more frightening than the thought of a tax audit. My accountants charge is about 3000 per year I am a one man business and my Public and employers liability is less than 1500 per year. The last accountant is billing me for about € 7000 although when I talked with him about moving my account with him was paid up to date.


----------



## garrettod (28 May 2004)

*Re: Accountant*

Hi

Some good tips above imho

- Simply put, if your having trouble with your accountant then move.  There are plenty of options, not least, some of the skilled people who contribute to this site.

- If you feel your accountant is overcharging you, or refusing to hand over information you feel is yours by right, simply report them to the Accountancy Body they subscribe to.  Don't be afraid to give your name & theirs, the representative bodies are generaly there to help

- Ask for a breakdown of fees & if they are fair, pay them immediately.  This way, the accountant has no excuse for not passing on your files to your new accountant in good time.

- IMHO, the easiest way to transfer to a new accountant is just give them written authority to get all the info they require from your existing accountant ... no need for any face to face confrontation this way  

Regards

G>
www.Rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## anonimus (29 May 2004)

*accountant*

Many thanks for your useful advice

I did go to the new accountant in good faith believing I had explained  to the last fellow my reasons for having to move.
I explained at a meeting with him and wrote afterwards to confirm.
I was I understood up to date on payments.
The trouble developed when the new accountant asked for information then lots of bills came from lots of departments in his practice going back five years and charging one day for example one invoice was for €800 the next few days the same bill for the same work was €2800 from his tax department. The new accountant offered to write to him asking him to take payment from a € 15.000 amount he has in his customer account belonging to us and he declined to have anything to do with this. 
The new accountant has expressed the opinion to me that although he has charged us for work he has not done I may have to pay him. This is the same advice I have from the Solicitor.
The point here being he is sure that as he has not done any chargable service it cannot be proved by an Accountant or a Solicitor wothout expences greater than his Invoice. 

The invoices are billed as Professional Services no other details.

I am a sole trader with €45k turnover ,I submit my accounts in Sage format, My accounts are checked each month by an Accounting Technician to check my entries and Vat Returns. I gave them to him 15 days after my year end, after 12 months I still had no accounts from him.I could submit them my self as a sole trader. I pay the charges  which I feel are a bit steep but I won't risk sending them in myself. I have been talking to the tax departments and have done so in the past and found them to be excellent, and I have enjoyed very good professional relationship with ather accountants. This is just a very painful and expensive experience

I must stop ranting on

Again many thanks


----------



## Tommy (29 May 2004)

*Re: accountant*

Hi anonimus

From what you are saying it sounds like you are being treated very badly by your outgoing firm. All accountancy firms affiliated to a recognised Institute must subscribe to ethical codes and I would expect that practices such as billing ex-clients for work (allegedly) done up to 5 years previously may be difficult to justify under the terms of such codes. 

You should discuss your grievances in detail with your incoming accountant and look for practical advice and possible solutions from them. Proposing that the bills be paid out of clients money held does not seem like a solution to me. (why are they holding these funds in the first place?)

If you cannot satisfy yourself that your incoming accountant & your solicitor are totally independent from your outgoing accountant, then it may be time to look elsewhere for advice.


----------



## anonimus (30 May 2004)

*Accountant*

Hi Tommy
The new accountant knows the reasons why the money was with the last fellow. It is a part of a simple business transaction.  

The Solicitor and the new Accountant do not know the other chap and have suggested that I pay his bills whether or not they are due as the least expensive solution for me.   

I do wish he would take his money from amount he has of mine.  I would feel a right fool if I sent him payment and he held on to the balance as well. He may be sending bills until it equals the total and then take the lot?

I should add that I don't think this fellow dishonest, beyond that I am not inspired to think of any good atributes he may have.


----------

